#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-16
<{AL}MTEM{> .الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــم
<{AL}MTEM{> cdbc
<{AL}MTEM{> ubuntulog_
<{AL}MTEM{> psychicist
<{AL}MTEM{> lubotu3
<{AL}MTEM{> hello
<{AL}MTEM{> I NEED GET ON THE EMAIL YOU?
<{AL}MTEM{> can help my
<{AL}MTEM{> >⁯القيادة في يد من يمسكه لامع من وضع في رقبته⁮‏
<{AL}MTEM{> مرحبا
<{AL}MTEM{> هل احد يسمعني
#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-17
<{AL}MTEM{> د
<{AL}MTEM{> cdbt
<{AL}MTEM{> cdbs
<{AL}MTEM{> هل هنا احد
<{AL}MTEM{> luptoup
<{AL}MTEM{> هل احد يسمعني
<{AL}MTEM{> او يراني
#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-20
<host> سلام
#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-21
<host> السلام عليكم
<host> في حدا فايق
<Guest10434> anyone?
<Guest10434> or
#ubuntu-sa 2014-08-12
<SFD> hi
<SFD> is there any one here?
#ubuntu-sa 2015-08-10
<Darkness2011> Hi
